# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si Ndikon Muzika Në Edukimin E Fëmijëve

## NEOLK

A ndihmon muzika në edukimin e fëmijëve? 
Stiv Mort 
30-03-2007



Nxënës të mbledhur në një klasë të Universitetit të Floridës Qendrore, megjithëse mund të duken nxënës të zakonshëm ata nuk janë të tillë. Të gjithë janë nën moshën 2 vjeç. Doktoresha Mary Palmer u ve fëmijëve muzikë për të dëgjuar, duke besuar se muzika ndihmon në zhvillimin e trurit të tyre.

Duke dëgjuar muzikë, fëmijët zhvillojnë mëndjen dhe zhvillojnë lidhje të caktuara në tru, që pa një ngacmim si muzika nuk zhvillohen, kjo u jep atyre aftësi më të madhe për të mësuar gjatë gjithë jetës.

Zonja Palmer beson se fëmijët e edukuar me muzikë që në moshë të hershme, ia dalin më mire në jetë- një teori kjo e quajtur Efekti Mozart.

Studjuesit e Universitetit të Kalifornisë thonë se fëmijët nën tre vjeç që merren me muzikë, dalin më mirë në rezultatet e provimeve  të ndryshme.

Kërkimet e zhvilluara në Institutin MIND të këtij Universiteti treguan se të rinjtë që kishin marrë mësime pianoje, arritën rezultate 30 për qind më të larta në provimin e matematikës.

Ja çthotë instrumentisti Carl Rendek i Filarmonisë së Orlandos.

Matematika ishte shumë e thjeshtë për mua. E kisha të lehtë të bëja çdo gjë që lidhej me kalkulime apo matematikë. Kështu edhe me lëndët e tjera. Isha nxënës i mirë dhe mendoj se kjo për shkak të muzikës.

Shkencëtarët filluan ti studiojnë të mirat mjeksore dhe edukative të muzikës që në vitet 40.

Universiteti shtetëror i Michiganit paraqiti programin e parë shkollor për terapinë muzikore.

Por skeptikët gjithsesi thonë se Efekti Moxart është shpesh i ekzagjeruar dhe bazohet pak në shkencën neurotike.

Një libër i ri i quajtur Miti i tre viteve të para, madje kritikon shtypin për publicitetin që i jep  rëndësisë së kësaj teorie.

Zonja Palmer i pranon kritikat por thotë se shkenca është e fortë.

Njerëzit janë duke mësuar gjithnjë e më shumë për rëndësinë e muzikës në jetën e një fëmije, jo vetëm në vitet e para, por madje që në ditët e para të jetës. Skeptikët e teorisë së ndërveprimit tek bebet janë më të paktë në numër. Së  fundi, janë kryer mjaft kërkime për ndikimin e muzikës te të mësuarit në përgjithësi si dhe tek arritjet e njerëzve në jetë.

Në leksionet e doktoreshës Palmer, ka muzikë nga e gjithë bota, duke përfshirë Afrikën dhe Amerikën Latine. Dhe për Jennifer Castillon dhe burrin e saj meksikan Luis, kjo ishte një shtysë për të regjistruar vajzën e tyre në këtë program.

Në Meksikë, si në çdo vend të Amerikës Latine, e gjen muzikën si pjesë të jetës së përditshme, muzikë në shtëpi, në shkollë, kudo që shkon. Është pak a shumë një natyrë e dytë. Çdo gjë nis të lidhet me muzikën, momentet e bukara, ato të mërzitshme, momentet e lumtura lidhen me muzikën. Duke u rritur në Meksikë, unë jam i interesuar për muzikën.

Ekspertët thonë se vetëm duke dëgjuar muzikë, nuk mund të zhvillohen prirjet akademike tek fëmijët dhe se kjo kërkon pjesmarrjen në lëndët e ndryshme. Por për prindërit do të duhet të kalojnë disa vite përpara se të zbulojnë nëse ia vleu apo jo pjesmarrja e fëmijëve të tyre në këtë program.

----------

